# Black River Lake (LA)



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Me and the "Missus" had a couple of good days at the camp earlier this week. The bass, crappie, and the hybrid I'm holding were all hers. The hybrid by the electric knife was mine. ( She always beats me).


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Update to attachments


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Update..


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a good trip for sure,dang good fish.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Lee. Had trouble loading some of the pics, they vanish. Hope to go back next week. "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeee way ta get out there w/ momma and catch some quality fish!!!


----------

